# Anyone familiar with Gersan Firearms?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They've been on the Zenith Firearms banner ads here for the last few days. It's a Turkish manufacturer. They use the latest CNC machining. They have really good prices for handguns.

I just bought a Weatherby shotgun. It was made in Turkey, I don't think by Gersan, but it is is a very nice gun.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

No sir . But I've been to the same site looking at that knock off 1911 for just under500 . I can't find anyone who's ever shot one.


----------

